# Newborn Knit Uggs, New pattern found!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I posted the last ones here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54312-1.html
And the teenage size are here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39700-1.html
And I found a great new pattern today so I just had to share! 
http://mistergandmecrafts.blogspot.com/2012/01/newborn-knit-uggs-free-pattern.html


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Very cute and thank you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

These are so cute I want a pair for me!!! Anyone with the skills to write this for adult size please feel free to and send it to me 
Hugggssss, Pattern Ninja Kim


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, as they are so darn cute.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

These are soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. jinx


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

hennalady said:


> These are so cute I want a pair for me!!! Anyone with the skills to write this for adult size please feel free to and send it to me
> Hugggssss, Pattern Ninja Kim


----------



## priscillaphillips (Aug 19, 2011)

please send the scanned pattern for baby ughs to [email protected] Many Thanks


----------



## dalegfox (Feb 5, 2012)

Please send me the pattern for the baby Uggs. They are precious!
Many thanks.
 Dale
[email protected]


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, if the link does not work I cannot help you in this matter. I only give you what I have. I am sure if you as at the site they will help you in this. It is not my pattern.
Here is what it says 
<<update: the link isn't working anymore. if you want a copy of my scanned print out-- send me your email address and I'll send you a copy! >>. 
Please look for their contact info at the site or on Facebook. I have asked her via Facebook to contact this page everyone. That is all I can do, sorry.....


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

I went to the site to get the newborn knit uggs pattern, and it says the pattern isn't working and to ask for an e-mailed one... I couldn't find a place to submit my e-mail address.. Can you help me with this ..... Thanks


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I had difficulty also. Never could get an email off to the designer.


Earlene H said:


> I went to the site to get the newborn knit uggs pattern, and it says the pattern isn't working and to ask for an e-mailed one... I couldn't find a place to submit my e-mail address.. Can you help me with this ..... Thanks


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

We will just have to be patient and hope she responds to my Facebook Request to post it here. I am sorry to have caused such a ruckus....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

worth waiting for.


hennalady said:


> We will just have to be patient and hope she responds to my Facebook Request to post it here. I am sorry to have caused such a ruckus....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If you will notice in my opening post I have a pair already listed on KP here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54312-1.html.

Here are some alternatives:
http://knitonedroptwo.blogspot.com/2006/11/ugg-baby-boots-as-seen-in-previous.html
http://www.squidoo.com/babybootiesknittingpatterns


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Good to see ya Sugar! 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> worth waiting for.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

& to see you too!!


hennalady said:


> Good to see ya Sugar!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Clothing/Oh-Baby-Baby-Booties/5278 :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, I already have this one. Cute, huh?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ladies, please do not PM me with any more addresses as I do not have any more info than I have shared here with you here. If the nice lady is so kind as to share the pattern with us it will be posted here where and how to get it. Otherwise, please consider one of the other patterns I have provided instead.
Thanks, Kim


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you need the two patterns converted down to baby...I can work with it. Let me know.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If you need the two patterns converted down to baby...I can work with it. Let me know.


You are a doll. The first one posted is a baby size already. Then there is a teen size. And the last (4th) one added is also baby size.~Kim :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hennalady, the pattern that I converted last year is written as a "Teen" pattern because that's who wanted them... my teenaged daughter and her friends. If you look, it is for a womens size 8-9 shoe. This should fit most adult women.  I have made this pattern numerous times as well as many ladies on KP, all with good success.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually add a touch more than the written. All patterns I've seen only have cast on ## stitches. I have stated in two other postings how I do my socks. Makes for a stretchier cuff without changing the initial knitting needle size.



hennalady said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> > If you need the two patterns converted down to baby...I can work with it. Let me know.
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Hennalady, the pattern that I converted last year is written as a "Teen" pattern because that's who wanted them... my teenaged daughter and her friends. If you look, it is for a womens size 8-9 shoe. This should fit most adult women.  I have made this pattern numerous times as well as many ladies on KP, all with good success.


Thanks Amy, I remembered yours that is why I referred to it here as well. I just find em and post em and sometimes it doesnt work out as planned. There are always more to choose from! That is the good thing about sites like KP and others 
HennaLadyKim


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

love your kitty!!!! 


birsss said:


> Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I made Ugg booties for my grandson with a matching vest..still working on the hat. Got so excited about them I bought myself a pair of Ugg slippers...word of caution...only wear them in really cold weather!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

That pattern is worth waiting for, thank you.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are darling :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

To cute! Thanks Henna!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dont thank me yet, looks like I jumped the gun on this one! I was just heading to Facebook to see if I heard back from her.....


MacRae said:


> To cute! Thanks Henna!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

From Facebook:
Mister G and Me Crafts also commented on their link.
Mister G and Me Crafts wrote: "Please send an email to [email protected] and I will send it to you!"
So, there you all go!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

YIPPEE!!!!


hennalady said:


> From Facebook:
> Mister G and Me Crafts also commented on their link.
> Mister G and Me Crafts wrote: "Please send an email to [email protected] and I will send it to you!"
> So, there you all go!


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Many thanks for all of your efforts!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Whew! I wasn't sure I was going to be able to pull this one off!! Happy you can all go request the pattern now. I will be more careful in the future for sure! :XD: 
Hugggsss, Kim


rita j said:


> Many thanks for all of your efforts!


 :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Kim, who would have thought???


hennalady said:


> Whew! I wasn't sure I was going to be able to pull this one off!! Happy you can all go request the pattern now. I will be more careful in the future for sure! :XD:
> Hugggsss, Kim
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I know, Pattern Ninja will have to be more careful!!!!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Thanks Kim, who would have thought???
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Those are really cute, especially done in pink. I want to try the teenage size. The only thing is that I am so hot natured that I might not like wearing them!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have sent her an email, but I haven't had a reply yet. If someone gets the pattern please let us all know.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I sent one also. Yes, yes.....if anyone receives the pattern, let us know. Big thanks.


missylam said:


> I have sent her an email, but I haven't had a reply yet. If someone gets the pattern please let us all know.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Give her time ladies! I am sure she is getting tons of requests!! It does take a while sometimes


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Those are really cute, especially done in pink. I want to try the teenage size. The only thing is that I am so hot natured that I might not like wearing them!


What if you made them out of Cotton......?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, you're right, patience!!


hennalady said:


> Give her time ladies! I am sure she is getting tons of requests!! It does take a while sometimes


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Yes, you're right, patience!!
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


Good Morning Eileen!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

& the same to you!!! It's going to be a great day.


hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you're right, patience!!
> ...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I wasn't complaining I know she must be bombarded with request. I am just anxious.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here, can't wait to make them.


missylam said:


> I wasn't complaining I know she must be bombarded with request. I am just anxious.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't wait!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey kids, how about some muklucks! Not a freebie but darn cute anyway 
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/mukluk-slippers-p-1096.html


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Those are cute. Wished I crochet'd. Kim, how are you today?


hennalady said:


> Hey kids, how about some muklucks! Not a freebie but darn cute anyway
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/mukluk-slippers-p-1096.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I do have a knitted slipper section too just in case  
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-105564-1.html
Im hanging in there! A bit sore so unable to knit today so thought Id throw out some stuff for ya all to do for me  ~LOL~ Hows things with you and hubbie?


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Those are cute. Wished I crochet'd. Kim, how are you today?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

sooo cute....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> sooo cute....


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Hey kids, how about some muklucks! Not a freebie but darn cute anyway
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/mukluk-slippers-p-1096.html


I saw those. Would like them too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kids, how about some muklucks! Not a freebie but darn cute anyway
> ...


Me too, they would make nice swiffers for the feets! LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


What a nice way to clean the floors.Haha


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Angelsmom1 said:
> ...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


Need to get those for Susan.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone finds the pattern for those, I want it! Maybe I could keep my floors swept with those!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a rug at the thrift store same fabric! Im really going to make them. I have some Elastic and some piping, should be all good 


pammie1234 said:


> If anyone finds the pattern for those, I want it! Maybe I could keep my floors swept with those!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> I found a rug at the thrift store same fabric! Im really going to make them. I have some Elastic and some piping, should be all good
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> ...


Leave it to the cleaning lady.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I found a rug at the thrift store same fabric! Im really going to make them. I have some Elastic and some piping, should be all good
> ...


Gotta have something to wear to work in!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


Those cleaning shoes and nothing else? You could start a whole new way for housewives to clean thier floors. What Fun!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Angelsmom1 said:
> ...


Smarty pants! LOL Hugggsss, Kim


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for all of the patterns!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Thank you for all of the patterns!!


You are very welcome LadyBecket!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the booties.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I simply posted a comment at the bottom asking for the pattern and included my e-mail address there. Not the most secure way to do it, but should (hopefully) get me what I want.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks xenabobb, Can you keep us posted, Please? I am still waiting too so I am sure others are as well. 


xenabobb said:


> I simply posted a comment at the bottom asking for the pattern and included my e-mail address there. Not the most secure way to do it, but should (hopefully) get me what I want.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Just a line to let you know I have not received any response to my request for the pattern. Will let you know if I ever DO get a response....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't either.


xenabobb said:


> Just a line to let you know I have not received any response to my request for the pattern. Will let you know if I ever DO get a response....


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Neither have I.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I posted the last ones here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54312-1.html
> And the teenage size are here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39700-1.html
> And I found a great new pattern today so I just had to share!
> http://mistergandmecrafts.blogspot.com/2012/01/newborn-knit-uggs-free-pattern.html


Did you ever get the pattern for the last link? The link on the blog doesn't work and she says to email her. I couldn't find anyway to email her!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Is the below the pattern y'all are looking for?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

No, it isn't, but thank you for your efforts.


kaixixang said:


> Is the below the pattern y'all are looking for?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Me neither. What a drag.... ;(


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is some hope for those still searching for booties and ugg look alikes http://www.pinterest.com/Plikka1/crochet-for-babies/ Have fun!


----------

